# Good DEAL???



## LawedBigBear (Jan 23, 2010)

I am buying a 04 honda foreman 450 with 26" 589 and it has the highlifter disc brake kit, the only thing it needs is rear brakes and possibly wheel bearing and im paying $1800 for it.


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

I know im new on here but i looked forever till i thought i got a good deal on my 07 500 foreman and i think thats not a bad deal on that one just my thoughts tho


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

well that sounds like a pretty sweet deal to me my friend. pretty bulletproof machine IMO. got a couple buddies with 02 450's who have no mercy on their bikes, and they always run strong.


----------



## LawedBigBear (Jan 23, 2010)

well after riding it this weekend i love it its alot better than what i thought it would be


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

is that HL brake kit pretty salty?


----------



## LawedBigBear (Jan 23, 2010)

what do you mean?


----------

